# Drug testing-How long does gear stay in system



## OkieDawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Just curious on how long gear will usually stay in your system? When doing a drug test, ex... at work, will they know I'm on it or do they specificly have to test for it.


----------



## shamrock10 (Jan 22, 2005)

oh crap. i plan to be a Probation Officier when i get out of college (criminal justice major), do they test for that too? if they do im fucked i guess.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 22, 2005)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> I dont think they look for steroids You are safe. They test for THC, Cocain, Opium, and Methanphedamine. Unless maybe it is for law enforcement. What do you do for a living.



Even in law enforcement jobs they don't USUALLY test. I'm sure there are a few exceptions. The tests are extremely expensive. You have to understand why companies test for rec drugs. Statistics show that employees who use rec drugs are more likely to call out sick, get injured on the job, steal from their employer, and fail to report violations of policy that other employees are committing. They could care less if you smoke marijuana in your off time, what they are looking for is employees who will cost them money instead of make them money.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 22, 2005)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> Perfect for me a PO that uses juice.


See there are advantages to everything. If you have a PO who juices do you think he will be as concerned about you using steroids as he is about you using rec drugs?


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 23, 2005)

If you want to know detection times for steroids use a google search for "Steroid Detection Times" normally you'll get alot of results with tables showing each steroid and length of time in the system.  I would give you some websites but i don't want to promote other boards


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 24, 2005)

here is some 1/2 life and detection times guides for ya copied from the site i mod at:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Drug Half lives 

Arimidex 2.5 days 
Anadrol 7-15 hours 
Anavar 9 hours 
Clenbuterol 1.5 days 
Clomid 5 days 
Dianabol 4.5 hours 
Femera 2 days 
Halotestin 9-10 hours 
Nolvadex 5-7 days 
Primobolin 5-7 days 
Stanazol 9 hours (oral) 
Suspension 2-3 hours 

Ester Half-life 

Formate 1.5 days 
Acetate 3 days 
Propionate 4.5 days 
Phenylprop 4.5 days 
Butyrate 6 days 
Valerate 7.5 days 
Hexanoate 10.5 days 
Caproate 9 days 
Isocaproate 9 days 
Heptonoate 10.5 days 
Enathate 10.5 days 
Octanoate 12 days 
Cypionate 12 days 
Nonanoate 13.5 days 
Decanoate 15 days 
Undecylenate - one carbon atom longer than decanoate 
Undecanoate 16.5 days 

Detection times for AAS 

Anavar 3 weeks 
Anadrol 2 months 
Andriol 1 week 
Clenbuterol 4-5 Days 
Deca Durabolin (Nandrolone Decanoate) 18 months 
Dianabol 5 weeks 
Durabolin (Nandrolone Phenylpropionate) 12 months 
Ephedrin 6-10 Days 
Equipoise (Boldenone Undecyclenate) 4-5 months 
Halotestin 2 months 
Primobolin Depot 4-5 weeks 
Proviron 5 weeks 
Sustanon 3 months 
Test cypionate 3 months 
Test enanathate 3 months 
Test Propionate 2-3 weeks 
Test supspenison No metabolites. t/e should 
be back to normal in days 
Tremolon Acetetate 4-5 weeks 
Winstrol oral (Stanazol) 3 weeks 
Winstrol inj (Stanazol) 2 months . 

Factors which influence the detection times 

Metabolism 
Fluid intake 
Tolerance to the drug 
Frequency of intake 
Duration of intake 
Body fat 
Potency of drug 
Dosage


----------



## tee (Jan 24, 2005)

They actually have cheap tests out now for AAS. Im sure the quality sucks, but you can get a basic AAS test done at a lab for $69 now. Swell huh!


----------



## ronnier38930 (Jan 24, 2005)

I thought those test were hundreds of bucks ??


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 24, 2005)

ronnier38930 said:
			
		

> I thought those test were hundreds of bucks ??


They are. If I'm not mistaken, the tests that Tee is refering to tests for one steroid at a time and you have to tell them which steroid you are looking for.
The steroid tests the testing committees use test for a wide range of steroids and you don't have to tell them anything.


----------



## tee (Jan 24, 2005)

Actually, they said they will test for all the popular brand steroids, from testosterone to deca. I dont know how good a test you can get for $69, but it cant be too good. Many of the gyms around here are utilizing this company to test its employees. If anyone really cares, I can dig around the house to find the literature from the company and let you all know who they are. I do remember that their samples are shipped to Vegas for testing and they do a air test as well as a urine.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 24, 2005)

i can't imagine buisnesses in general testing for steroids.....except for a gym.  It just doesn't seem like a mainstream drug to worry about around the office.


----------



## ronnier38930 (Jan 25, 2005)

We have random drug testing but it is the cheap kind where you piss in a cup and th nurse shakes it a little.  If it turns a certian color then your hot for one of the substances.  I am sure it is for crack, THC, bla, bla, bla !!!


----------



## Diesel (Jan 30, 2005)

Wasup every one im new to this forum, i signed up to gain some knowledge about the best roids to take, i am a current highscool athlete, preparing for my last football season, and i wanna make a splash, any info ona good stack that isnt detectable for long, and a good reliable place to buy some gear would be greatly apreciated
thanx guys


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 30, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> Wasup every one im new to this forum, i signed up to gain some knowledge about the best roids to take, i am a current highscool athlete, preparing for my last football season, and i wanna make a splash, any info ona good stack that isnt detectable for long, and a good reliable place to buy some gear would be greatly apreciated
> thanx guys




here we go........bro, you are in high school......you shouldn't even be thinking of steroids until your are at least 21 years old.  If you have been to other boards before, you should know that asking for sources is a BIG no no......giving advice about steroids to high school kids is a no no.......steroids are not going to make you a better football player.....yeah you may get a bit faster and a stronger, but you'll still have the same skills...steroids are NOT for those who are under 21 years old...you already have enought testosterone in your body right now....if you think you're done growing, you are wrong.....HOWEVER, we'd be happy to put up a diet and training routine for you though...give us some stats (weight, height, how long u been training, etc)


----------



## Diesel (Jan 30, 2005)

ight, sorry bout the questions, ive never been on these type of forums befor, but i guess its kinda common sense. besides that football is a physical contact sport, and unless you play QB RB reciver, or a DB, strength speed and explosiveness is king, i play middle linebacker, and have been for longer than most people so im set on the skills, but a diet and training program would be greatly apriciated, im 6,2  i weigh 235, and have been training for 2 years now, the only reason i have been thinking about taking roids is i belive that i am a hard gainer, i have a hell of a time adding strength, and ive talked to many coaches and college players about it, and once i go to college ill end up taking them any way, so  figured why not right? but anyway once again im sorry for asking everyone bout that shit, but ive been brought up ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 30, 2005)

what does your diet look like every day??? thats the key to getting big and strong


----------



## Diesel (Jan 30, 2005)

my coaches tell me to eat everything in sight basically


----------



## Diesel (Jan 30, 2005)

i take NO2 Creatine Ethyl ester, and Protein for supplements, NO2 works great for me but that shit gets expensive


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 30, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> my coaches tell me to eat everything in sight basically




that doesn't really help.....tell us exactly what you eat everyday.....how many grams of protein carbs and fats are you consuming? how much water??? do u drink, smoke, do drugs????


----------



## Diesel (Jan 30, 2005)

alright, i eat on average 4 meals a day, out of my shakes im getin about 120- 140 grams of protein per day, plus whatever i eat during the day, with school, football, and wokr i dont have that much time to calculate stuff, since i work out hard as hell and do cardio every other day i try to get as many carbs as possible, i consume about 80- 100 ounces of water a day. i dont do any drugs or smoke, ocasionally, and imean rarely i drink wit some of my boys but thats it


----------



## Diesel (Jan 30, 2005)

also ive heard that sleep is very important ,and with more sleep ive heard you will get alot stronger is this true or just BS?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 30, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> alright, i eat on average 4 meals a day, out of my shakes im getin about 120- 140 grams of protein per day, plus whatever i eat during the day, with school, football, and wokr i dont have that much time to calculate stuff, since i work out hard as hell and do cardio every other day i try to get as many carbs as possible, i consume about 80- 100 ounces of water a day. i dont do any drugs or smoke, ocasionally, and imean rarely i drink wit some of my boys but thats it




you should try and eat every 3 hours......thats prolly hard you being in school, but you're gonna have to do your best.  Cardio every other day may be a bit too much if you're tryin to put on size.  You're getting a lot of protein, maybe a bit TOO much protein from the shakes.  They help, but you need most of your protein to come from real food like meats and dairy products.  Sleep is VERY important as well... ....try to aim for 7-9 hours of sleep a day. (8-9 being ideal)......i hope you are only training 1 body part per week, and you are doing lots of compound movements......(squats, bench, deads).....remember to do heavy weight and LOW reps (like 4-8 reps) This is best for creating muscle hypertrophy.......check out heavy's guide on how to eat big (its in the diet section)....try that out if you can for like 2 months and see what happens.....


----------



## Diesel (Jan 30, 2005)

hey thanx alot 
[email protected] man


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=2301

here is the direct link to it


----------



## Diesel (Jan 30, 2005)

damn thats a good looking diet, but i forgot to mention im poor as hell, and i dont make nearly enough at wokr to afford all that, could i substitute some of those meals with a shake or a protien bar?


----------



## Trd79Bam (Jan 31, 2005)

Aight Diesel, I'm going to try and add some stuff for ya. I'll try to make this as short as possible, but it'll be hard. And nice job wolfy, I just have a few adjustments. First of all I'm a Exercise Physiology major who is going to work on getting masters in nutrition as well as an NCAA div I athlete. I throw in track and field (which ends up being many of the same workouts as Football)  so I know my stuff. First off, Training. I highly recommend getting rid of the high amounts of cardio. There are 3 types of muscle fibers. Slow Twitch (ST), Fast Twitch type A(FTa), and Fast Twitch B (FTb). Slow twitch for endurance. FTb are very hard for the body to recruit. they only come into play using like 1-3 reps of an exercise at maximal force as well as SHORT sprints all out. FTa can basically go either way. as a Football player you want to train them to be FTb to give you power. instead of cardio of constant running you need something different to make sure that you don't change your fiber type to ST. I, as well as my coach, reccomends something called "tempo". Basically pick a distance, such as a Football field. Run to one end at a moderate pace, drop down and do an ab excercise for about 45 secs to a min. Then immediately hop up and run to the other end and repeat it. work up to 4 sets of 5 reps. Take 3-4 mins rest in between sets. TAKE THE REST. it is very important so that the target muscle fibers have time to recover so that you continue to train them, and not the wrong kind. This exercise will give you the endurance benifits w/o the negative side effects. Secondly you need to focus on the exercises that Wolfy said, but more importantly add in Cleans and snatches. Those are the most important lifts for your type of athletes. Find a coach who can instruct you how to do them right. Then find another to make sure. Use Med balls alot to work on explosion. Med Ball Hop passes, and toss for height are great. Here is an example of our workouts that we are doing right now. We are doing this on Monday and Wed only b/c of Track meets on the weekends. You should lift on M,W,F. Monday do explosive lifts for legs, Wed. do lifts for upper body, Friday to lower body heavy lifts. ON tuesday and Thursday do the tempo. If you feel the need do it on saturday as well. I personally don't. 
Monday - Toss for Ht. (medball) 4*4
-Cleans 4*[email protected]% 3RM
-Split jerks 4*3
-Incline press- 3*4
-Squat front raise 4*6
-Core - 300 reps

WED. - MB Hop Throw 4*4
Chain Bench (we do weight plus some 30 pound chains on each side) 4*4 @90%5RM
Bent over row 4*5
Pullovers 4*5
Squat Jumps 4*4 @ 50%
Mornings 3*8
Core- 300
This is just an example, I don't reccomend this exact program. For you I would start with a little higher reps for a few weeks until you get accustomed, then move to the lower reps. Also ignore my workout and keep your guidelines of what body parts on what days that I gave you earlier. 
Ok, on to nutrition. I personally believe that you are doing good on taking in that much protein, but I do understand Wolfy's stance and respect it. Choose either way. But more importantly then how much you take in is WHEN you take it in. FOLLOW THESE GUIDELINES STRICTLY. first off since you are taking protein as well as NO2... Wake up and take the NO2, after the 30 min. waiting period hurry and take some whey protein. Between 20-40 grams to get your body out of the catobolic state and into an anabolic one. Whey digests the fastest that is why I reccomend it then. Also with Breakfast take in lots of carbs. As a general rule you want alot of your carbs in the A.M, your fats at night. Protein all day every 3 hours. Now the important part. PRE-EXCERCISE and POST-EXCERCISE. both of these are incredibely important. For Pre I would make a shake containing 40-52 grams of high glycemic carbs, such as glucose. Along with 10-12 grams of whey protein. 1-2 grams of leucine, and some electrolytes and Vit C and E. Start drinking it about 10 min. b4 you work out and continue sipping it about every 15 min. during your workout.sounds difficult eh? A product that meets these exact ratios is called "Accelerade" by Endurox/pacific health. I prefer lemon lime. They sell it at GNC but www.DPSnutrition.com  is by far cheaper. The point of these nutrients is to spare muscle glycogen and proetin, limit immune suppression, minimize muscle damage, and set the stage for a faster recovery following your workout. Basically it stimulates insulin which is HIGHLY anabolic and kills cortisol which is highly destructive. For post workout take in 30 grams of whey pro, 80-100 grams of high glycemic carbs, 2-4 grams of leucine, 2-4 grams of glutamine. Take this within 30 min. of finishing your workout. This is available in supp form called "Endurox R4" by endurox/pacific health. About an hour after you take this supp take about 40 grams of protein and about 15 grams of carbs. This stack of supplements does wonders. I know that you may be wondering about the accuracy of these nutrients. Go to GNC and pick up a book called nutrient timing. it is the holy grail of nutrition. These numbers have been adjusted for your weight by the way. And lastly b4 you go to bed take in about 40 grams of casein protein. This is slow digesting so you will stay anabolic longer throughout the night. Sorry this damn thing is so long but I think it will help. If I left anything out of confused you just ask.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 31, 2005)

sound like you work for edurox and dps...lol....jk.....nice post bro.....hopefully he chooses the right path to getting bigger and stronger, that is, with sound training/diet, and dedication.


----------



## Trd79Bam (Jan 31, 2005)

ha ha, Yeah I know that I sound like a representative of the supps. I support the hell outta those things now. I picked up the Nutrient Timing book about 1.5 months ago. AMAZING. All the stuff is actually backed up with REAL studies. I started taking the supps and I've prolly added 4-5 pounds of muscle in just a little over a month. Drug free just in case your wondering. After I read it I talked to my Track coach who said it was the greatest sports nutrition book he's ever read, he'd been preachin it for years. This is a guy with a masters in nutrition who half of the big D1 schools having been trying to nab. The book is golden, I highly reccomend it.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 31, 2005)

im going to ahve to go get that book today.  you can never stress enough how important nutrition is in the over scheme of things.  your nutritional intake is more important than any drugs you might use for performance increases.  if only more young guys would have the patience to seek help with their nutritional needs instead of turning to steroids for the answers.  diesles coaches themselves show their total lack of knowledge when it comes to nutrition as all they told him was to eat everything in site. typical of high school coaches.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 31, 2005)

yo trd and wolfy i just wana thank you guys for all ur help, i know i sounded dumb as hell for wantin to take roids right now, but you gotta understand i live a pretty rough life, and i jus wanna go far, and football and weightlifting is all im good at, i know i seem like im shootin high wantin to play AFL or NFL but i know i can do it. and theres so much competition especially from fellow players in FL i know who got crazy results from roids and now have awsome scholarships there way. i will try these diets and exercise plans you guys have so kindly given to me until spring football, and i just started track today by the way, ill keep letin you guys know what kinda progress im makin. i wanna get my squat to about 500 and my bech to and even 400 thats about an 80 pound increase on each so we'll see what happens. Oh yeah and im also thinking about changing schools to go play for a better football team and better coaches too.
thanx again guys, peace.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 1, 2005)

420 squat and 320 bench are amazing at your age.......getting stronger is not going to make you a better player.......like i said, if you are not good enough to make pro's WITHOUT steroids, then there is no reason to take them.  And if you go to a Division I school (which u more than likely will have to to get scouted by some pros) the will test you.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 1, 2005)

i know, we'll see what happens this season, and about the skillz thing, i dont know why people dont understand football skillx are improved by physical ability, for instance, the more speed i have off the snap the faster i can blitz for a potential sack, and the more strength and power i have i can easily shed blocks from lineman, the fundamentals are the "skillz" of ball, and not to mention some people just have a knack for getin crazy on the feild, my dad was a walk on for the falcons back in the early 90's but unfortunatly he blew his knee out in the pre seaon, and he knows what it takes to get there, and he lets me know it too. but anyway im not gonna takem im just gonna train hard as hell eat like the nutrion plans tell me and take creatine ester, protein, and no2.


----------



## Trd79Bam (Feb 2, 2005)

Sup Diesel, I thought I would give you my opinions on some supps that might help you out. Now I must say that I have had limited formal training on supplements but that I have thouroughly researched many of them, and tried most of them as well. First of all and most importantly is a simple multi vitamin. I prefer the ones that come in individual packs. They contain a shit-ton more vits and minerals then normal ones, which I think help. I reccommend the Multi packs by ISS. They're like $9.99 for a months worth. Next importantly is the protein. I think that a big 5 pound tub of the econo whey is just fine. Also I would buy a Casein protein. I personally LOVE dessert protein by BSN. High quality stuff. Next obviously is creatine. Now I see your taking creatine ester. Actually I am as well right now. I'm using CELLMASS by BSN. I really don't believe that there is much of a difference, at least not one worth the extra money. I would just a get big tub of plain creatine and add it to your pre and post workout shakes. They have plenty of high glycemic carbs to spike insulin and drive in the creatine into the muscles. The next thing that I would PERSONALLY recommend is Phosphatidytalserine.  It is a compound that blunts coritsol, which eats muscle fast. Studies show that it really works, and works well. The reason that I recommend it to you especially is b/c I know how demanding football practice is, and those long practices are horrible for eating up muscle instead of building it. Now the stuff isn't cheap. The best source that I can find for me is called SUPER Phosphatidytalserine by Prosource. You can get it at www.prosourceonline.com It's the only one that I can find with a semi-effective dose at a good price. You, especially with your big size, need to take about 800mg. per serving. I would say one b4 and one after practice or weights. If you can afford it one in the A.M would help too. The rest of these are not in any specific order. Citrullene Malate. Gives you more arobic ability and helps creatine. My Track coach swears by the stuff. ZMA might help. Next up, I know alot of people talk shit about it, and I probably would if I hadn't personally tried it but Tribulous I feel really works well for me. I can literally feel a difference. But that is purely from my point of view. They might be out there, but I do not know of any real studies supporting this. lastly in my round up is the NO2 your taking. I personally never really had any results with it. But for some reason I've had farely decent results with Nitrix by BSN. I know MRI goes on and on about there special delivery system and it is the only one that can work, but it was opposite for me. If your getting good results with yours stick with it. Any questions of If I left anything out just let me know.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 2, 2005)

yo thanx man you really know alot about this stuff, i feel like i should be payin you or some shit, but anyway ill keep in touch wit you, thanx again man peace.


----------



## Trd79Bam (Feb 7, 2005)

Diesel sent me a message asking about what to take to lose fat, I figured that I would just post my response out here in case anyone wants a look.... http://bodybuilding.com/store/ansi/hydroxef.html  and  http://bodybuilding.com/store/syn/guggul.html    - The old ECA stack isn't really available any more (Diesel asked about it) . You can get ephedra on the black market, but I wouldn't worry about it, this will work just as good. BUT... personally if I was you I wouldn't be worried about losing a whole lot of fat if you are focused on playing college ball. A LITTLE extra weight will help you out in football, especially at looking good in high school where the boys are smaller. I especially wouldn't mess with cutting weight with wrestling at all. You will have to cut so much weight that you would lose a ton of muscle. and most wrestling coaches are crazy and make you run miles and miles. What I reccomend you to do is to take the guggulesterones only(the second link) and workout as usual.  The guggul stuff stimulates the tyroid gland without eating up muscle. If you start taking the recommended amount for a week or so and it feels ok, I would double it. but if you have a whole lot of extra body fat that would slow you down, or if you are dead set on getting cut take both. Ciao


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 7, 2005)

Trd79Bam said:
			
		

> Diesel sent me a message asking about what to take to lose fat, I figured that I would just post my response out here in case anyone wants a look.... http://bodybuilding.com/store/ansi/hydroxef.html  and  http://bodybuilding.com/store/syn/guggul.html    - The old ECA stack isn't really available any more (Diesel asked about it) . You can get ephedra on the black market, but I wouldn't worry about it, this will work just as good. BUT... personally if I was you I wouldn't be worried about losing a whole lot of fat if you are focused on playing college ball. A LITTLE extra weight will help you out in football, especially at looking good in high school where the boys are smaller. I especially wouldn't mess with cutting weight with wrestling at all. You will have to cut so much weight that you would lose a ton of muscle. and most wrestling coaches are crazy and make you run miles and miles. What I reccomend you to do is to take the guggulesterones only(the second link) and workout as usual.  The guggul stuff stimulates the tyroid gland without eating up muscle. If you start taking the recommended amount for a week or so and it feels ok, I would double it. but if you have a whole lot of extra body fat that would slow you down, or if you are dead set on getting cut take both. Ciao




Ephedrine HCL and Ephedrine Sulfate are NOT affected by the ban.....

http://www.supplementdirect.com/?content=52&product_id=13414


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 7, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> Ephedrine HCL and Ephedrine Sulfate are NOT affected by the ban.....
> 
> http://www.supplementdirect.com/?content=52&product_id=13414


And, as far as I'm concerned my experience has been that I can lose fat on an ECA stack while preserving muscle.


----------

